# 10 weeks today!!!



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow!!
Uncle boobies (Boo) is 10 weeks old today!! I cant believe how quickly the time has gone!!! We love her so much, she is hard work thats for sure, but worth every moment! 1 week till 2nd vac so 2 weeks until we can go for our first walkies yay!!!  
She is the most loving puppy you could ever hope for, and the most pampered! We cannot wait to really share our life with her and create new family adventures with her being part of it!
Toilet training is going well, clicker training is fab and we didnt hear a peep from her until 8am this morning!!! Anyone who is nervous about getting your first pup? Dont be, you will find your routine, we certainly have! They are hard work but pay dividends back! Also if you are considering a cockapoo? Do it!!! They are beautiful, intelligent, loving and playful little creatures.... You will never regret it!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

What a lovely post! 

Time flies when you're having fun 

Turi x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

What a lovely positive post Claire, I would just like to add that we have had Billy 8 weeks now and we are still thrilled every day that we picked our lovely puppy. Everything was soooo much more fun when we got out of walks too! Enjoy your bundle of fun. 
Helen x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's so lovely to hear. I am sure it is going to be hard work with a puppy but the laughter they create is surely good for the soul!! I am hoping ours will bring our teenagers away from their annoying gadgets - at least for a while!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Well done Boo. Can't wait to get Hattie home its such fun to see the world through the eyes of a puppy. Off for a visit to see how she is growing up tomorrow.


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> That's so lovely to hear. I am sure it is going to be hard work with a puppy but the laughter they create is surely good for the soul!! I am hoping ours will bring our teenagers away from their annoying gadgets - at least for a while!


charlie is 17 weeks now and we have had her for 10! she is lovely and def worth all the hard work! love taking her for walks and play time  we have teenagers 18 and 14 and they love her to bits (thought theydont do many early morns with her) when are you getting apuppy? soon or just thinking about it??? good luck!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I echo all that Claire. Every morning when I hear Izzy bark, I struggle out of bed reluctantly, but when I see her happy little face and how pleased she is to see me, my heart leaps and I realise how lucky I am to have her


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad it's all going so well Claire, long may it continue.


----------

